# scrap car help



## butterflygirl (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi have read on here somewhere about scrapping cars, and someone said they knew about this in Murcia.. can anyone help please... do you have to pay, can they collect vehicle do they need any documents please.. any help will be appreciated.. thank you


----------



## Horsham (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Butterflygirl, 

You must find a "desguace" company. Prices depend on vehicule state. They can give you between 300-900 euros for the car. They use to pick it up, destroy and do it all paperwork. 

Rg.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Whereabouts in Murcia are you ?


----------



## butterflygirl (Sep 4, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> Whereabouts in Murcia are you ?


Hi there, we are outside Torre Pacheco - would it be better if my husband could speak to you ? thanks for any help anyway ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No don't know any down that way, as Horsham said you need a desguace & to make sure that they do the paperwork .


----------



## butterflygirl (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok well thank you for your help anyway Horsham and Gus Lopez , I will pass info on to my husband x merry christmas x


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I googled "Torre Pacheco, Murcia desguace ' and came up with several. 

These appear to be the closest for you but I have never been to the area so have no local knowledge, thus I relied only on the internet.


Hermanos Inglés
Hermanos InglÃ©s
Carretera Torre Pacheco
Pozo Estrecho
968 55 63 77

Gruas y desguaces Agumar
1 Google review · Google+ page
A-30, KM 422.6
Lobosillo
968 60 82 60


----------



## butterflygirl (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow thank you so much for your time Larryzx much appreciated x


----------

